# Silage okay for goats??



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I was wondering if silage is okay for goats to eat? I live on a dairy farm and I know izzy likes to pick some up off the ground.. Would it be okay to feed her some?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as there is no mold you should be ok.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet!! I am gonna totally steal some for her everyonce in awhile.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't, the chances of listeria is greater. 
http://www.flockandherd.net.au/sheep/reader/listeriosis ewes.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pam...the chance of listeriosis is too great.



> *Listeriosis is brought on by feeding silage,* suddenly changing type and kind of feed (grain or hay), parasitism, dramatic weather changes, and advanced stages of pregnancy.


http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I stand corrected lol


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

I see these comments all the time about not changing a goats diet. But let's think about goats in the wild and if they came across a corn field. I am pretty sure the goats would feast on the green leaves of the corn stalk. I think it may depend on your breed of goat and where they originated from. This is just my opinion. I just try to think about what animals would do if they were wild. I would not feed the corn to the goats, but I would feed the stalk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are now domesticated. So that wouldn't be logical.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Toth here. Goats are not born and raised in the wild. They have adapted to men caring for them . In the wild they have a variety of browse . As a kept animal they are fed. It is up to their care takers to provide balance for them.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is some reading on how a goat may contract Listeria...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

As Dave (TDG-Farms) first said, as long as the silage isn't moldy, it is as good as feeding grains with molasses. You wouldn't feed moldy good to cattle either, would you?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Macibear said:


> I was wondering if silage is okay for goats to eat?


I wouldn't feed it. It is too easy to make a mistake or for something to happen while putting it up, and silage that is not put up correctly is a source of listeriosis. To me, it is just not worth the risk.


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I agree with Toth here. Goats are not born and raised in the wild. They have adapted to men caring for them . In the wild they have a variety of browse . As a kept animal they are fed. It is up to their care takers to provide balance for them.


It depends on how you are running your goat operation. Are you raising pasture goats or backyard goats? I would suggest reading a book by Greg Christiansen, Raising Meat Goats In A Commercial Operation. Greg really takes a hands off approach.

Regarding wild goats, there are a number of hunting outfits out west where they hunt Catalina and Ibex goats. They claim these to be wild goats. I need to research more on this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The point is that silage can be risky to feed. When we have so many other choices there is no need to risk it...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On the changing diet question, that ones easy once you see the answer. In the wild, yes, goats browse different things over a large area BUT, different things grow at different times and they start out as a few leaves, a small shoot, a few blades of green grass, etc. During the time that the plants grow, the goat has plenty of time to add it to his diet in small and then ever increasing amounts. They never suddenly change their diet because a 6 foot bush doesn't just appear one day, it must grow. Same thing in the fall when the food gets very rich for the wild animals. The fruit, leaves, and seeds drop one two at a time and then more and more so the animal gets used to eating them. Nature does naturally what we must copy to keep from upsetting their systems. 
Wild animals don't wander as far as you might think either. Most of them are born, live, and die within the same 10 square miles of area.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

goathiker said:


> On the changing diet question, that ones easy once you see the answer. In the wild, yes, goats browse different things over a large area BUT, different things grow at different times and they start out as a few leaves, a small shoot, a few blades of green grass, etc. During the time that the plants grow, the goat has plenty of time to add it to his diet in small and then ever increasing amounts. They never suddenly change their diet because a 6 foot bush doesn't just appear one day, it must grow. Same thing in the fall when the food gets very rich for the wild animals. The fruit, leaves, and seeds drop one two at a time and then more and more so the animal gets used to eating them. Nature does naturally what we must copy to keep from upsetting their systems.
> Wild animals don't wander as far as you might think either. Most of them are born, live, and die within the same 10 square miles of area.


This makes PERFECT SENSE!! Thanks for breaking it down..(so us men could understand).. lolol..


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We fed haylage/silage combo for a couple years because we had it anyway. We always test silage and the cows eat it so quickly we never have chance for spoilage once opened. We clean out mangers every two days, and every night when over 90 degrees. 

I personally didn't like the results from the mix. Milk wasn't as sweet, still required the grain, they didn't eat it as heavily as I would have liked, you don't see the production increase as you would a cow. Overall I just prefer to stick with the simple things for the goats. Hay as a base, pasture when in season, and a chosen assortment of grains, minerals, supplements, etc. It's always a good idea to contact a nutritionist in your area and work with them if you're serious about your production records.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All we can do is give warning about feeding it. If you do feed it, there a risk.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> All we can do is give warning about feeding it. If you do feed it, there a risk.


Absolutely. Always keep your guard up.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I fed mine corn silage and haylage when we had we the dairy farm. They loved it after the inital "what poison are you trying to feed me?" stage. We put our silage up in the big Harvestor silos and had no mold at all. They did very well on it, milked like crazy and stayed well fleshed even when pumping out the milk. Never had a problem with sickness, but I made sure the feed was not moldy, I wouldn't feed moldy feed to the cows either. My horses got the silage also. 

As with any food, you have to be careful. Moldy hay or grain is just as apt to cause listeria, bloat or polio as silage.

Chaffhaye is alfalfa silage, put up and fermented in bags instead of bins or silos.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Silage can have all sorts of unhealthy things in it for goats. Goats in the wild are not going to eat compost over good strong cleaner hay. I know some people even give their lawn grass clippings to their goats.. sounds like it should be ok.. It isnt ok at our place and this is why; Sometimes that mower picks up the dog poop off the lawn that I havent gotten a chance to clean up. The mower blends it all up spreading it and mulching it all mixed in with the grass.. then when the goats eat that... they can get very sick. I would be careful of lawn clippings for that reason. 
Silage is like mulch .. even if it is cleaner silage.. Goats are browsers and shouldnt be eating that type of food anyway as it harbors bacteria.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought I would ask about it. We feed it to our dairy cows and thought about it but figured I should ask. I won't feed her any. But the little bit she picks up is okay? It's a very minimum amount.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL dont ask me, I already have one foot in my mouth


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I doubt a tiny bit will hurt her as long as its not moldy...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually if feed within 72 hours after opening it should be prefectly fine if it was process correctly. We use to sale replacement does to a dairy in Canada before they closed the boarders due to mad cow. As you would expect, not a lot of dairy quality alfalfa up there if any alfalfa at all. So this goat dairyman fed all his animals (500+ head) silage with outstanding results and no issues. (I talked to the other half about this thread and she reminded me of the dairy). NOW with this being said, and reading the dangers of it, I personally would not feed it. Its a danger thats easily avoidable by feeding something else. As to the little bit that she eats, I would say its safe but I have no personal experience and my opinion on this subject doesnt care much if any weight.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We make hay silage and feed it to our goats and cows. Just don't feed it if it has mold. Of course this is what we are used to eating.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Animals with rumens digest their feed by fermentation. Most silage (at least around here) is innoculated with bacteria that is the same as what an amimals gut contains. 

The silage made from grass is the same stuff you get as hay, most farmers make grass silage from their hay fields in the early spring and late fall when there isn't enough sunny to dry it for hay, and then make hay from the same fields when there is. Nothing is different except the bacteria that is normally present in the gut anyway. 

Grass clippings on the lawn are not the same as silage. Silage ferments in an airless environment while grass clippings break down in a air filled environment. Different bacteria.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I live in iowa and there is a guy who milks goats around here and he feeds them corn silage mixed with a little bit of hayliage and they are just fine. I live on a dairy farm so we just feed the corn silage with hayliage to the goats have been for about 5 months no one has gotten sick yet.


----------

